# SA - Cape Elizabeth



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

With a promising weather forecast, Scupper and I decided to head over to Cape Elizabeth with the hope of getting a feed or two of whiting, and maybe a decent snapper. This whiting spot seems to fish best on an afternoon incoming tide, so the plan was to have a leasurely trip over, pump some clickers and then hit the shallow whiting grounds. Unfortunately the afternoon incoming tide coincides with the infamous sea breeze, so our options were going to be a bit limited. Even though we were going to collect bait at the Cape, I thought I'd better buy some bait and berley to make sure we gave ourselves the best possible chance of snaring a fish. $68 it cost :shock:  cost damn more for bait than it did petrol getting over there and back. I did wonder why the tackle shop staff had masks on..... :lol:

Wayne caught the first few fish of the day - a number of 36cm snapper which were returned unharmed...










We tried the outer reef for some salmon, and there was a big school of trout size fish out there, but they were hanging deep and I managed 1 on a pilchard and one on a deep diving lure. 









We headed to our whiting spot and I threw in a bit of mussel shell berley (good stuff it is)....









and within 5 minutes I had this - a 46cm whiting









When I first caught this fish it went 47cm, but I wasn't game to photograph the lively fish with the risk of losing it over the side. By the time it was measured for the camera it went 46cm...

























We pulled a variety of fish, including trevally, gar, leatherjackets, puffers and whiting









I ended up with a reasonable feed of fish for the day, but the gar were tiny by the Cape standards so I didn't keep many.









We hit the water early on Monday. Conditions were great...









We headed off to try and find the snapper. I found a likely spot, rigged up with a sp, cast toward the reef and was smashed by something big and fast. 15 seconds of screaming reel ended when (whatever it was) spat the hook. I'm predicting it was a big snapper, but will never know.

We headed back to the whiting spot where I pulled another couple of 40cm fish, and the gar were thick. We ended up with approx 3 doz gar and a few whiting. These gar were good size - surprising the same spot has different size fish from one day to the next.

Not sure when we can get back to the Cape, but its a great spot - apart from that damn sea breeze


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A great mixed bag of fish fellers, and in nice clear water.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Good stuff Fisher - looks like a great spot. Its on my list !


----------



## Windshear (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome catch, fisher. Have put your part of the world on my " to do " list. Well done.
Andy


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Absolute cracker mixed bag :shock: 
And with the price of KGW's I would say you still in front


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I have friends who regularly fish Cape Elizabeth and rave about the place. You have just given me the motivation to head up there myself sometime!


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

google earthing as I type!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

OnYa boys...I reckon you may have inspired some of us... me included.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done Fisher a great bag of fish. I have been there twice before and both times it blew a gale suddenly!   Scared the hell out of me but with those catches I am going to give it another go sometime.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

OldDood said:


> I have been there twice before and both times it blew a gale suddenly! .


The seabreeze is shocker there. Fortunately the area we target whiting is reasonably protected by an outer reef so its still fishable. From what I can gather the seabreeze often coincides with the turn of the tide, meaning that if you want the whiting you need to battle the breeze.


----------

